# Mayfield the end is nigh ?



## peanuts (Mar 5, 2013)

Drove past Mayfield station this afternoon and there was a digger busy demolishing the roof and walls at the top of the ramp .the begining of the end of this fine old station ?


----------



## mookster (Mar 5, 2013)

It is indeed being demolished at the moment.


----------



## Judderman62 (Mar 6, 2013)

errrrr not quite

nabbed from this website and few others say the same:


"A PLANNING application has been submitted for permission to pull 
down the roof at Manchester's derelict Mayfield railway station. 

Prior to Government cutbacks the site, next to Piccadilly 
Station, was earmarked for a 550,000 sq ft civil service campus, 
described as a "Whitehall of the North". 

The planned demolition work is not a prelude to a revival of this 
scheme but instead an attempt to make the area safe. 

A planning application states: "The existing structure is in a 
dangerous condition and hazardous to both authorised persons who 
are on site, and trespassers entering the site illegally." 

The work will involve the removal of an asbestos roof covering 
and broken wired glazed roof lights, and the supporting 
structure, "all of which are in a dangerous condition". 

The application has been made by British Rail Board (Residuary), 
the government agency that manages the site. 

Manchester City Council is understood to still harbour a desire 
to create a civil service campus site in the longer term, but in 
the interim a new partnership is being formed involving BRBR and 
Transport for Greater Manchester which will bring forward a new 
development strategy for the site."

In the meantime however it's being used as a venue for the Manchester International Festival this summer.


----------



## simaving (Mar 6, 2013)

apparently most the roofs gone.....


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Mar 6, 2013)

Aaawww gutted, I really wanted to see that place


----------



## Menzo1982 (Mar 6, 2013)

i shot it not sunday gone the sunday before see my thread


----------

